
FCC finally orders ISPs to say where they offer broadband - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/the-fccs-horrible-broadband-mapping-system-is-finally-getting-an-upgrade/#p3
======
ksaj
This is good news. I used to get DSL and one day, after they subtly forced me
to upgrade to a higher speed / more expensive service without telling me, I
discovered I was actually getting less than a fifth of the bandwidth I was
supposed to get with the original lesser service.

I complained, and they told me it was because my demarc was too far from my
house. So why did they "upgrade" my service if in fact, I was getting such
slow service to begin with? They obviously knew I couldn't get the bandwidth I
was paying for. And the super-slow bandwidth I was actually getting was
something they offered for half the price I was paying, so it's not like they
couldn't have just pushed me to the "lesser" service instead of the more
expensive one.

They literally "upgraded" me beyond capacity, even when the original service
was already beyond capacity. Really shady.

I quit using them, needless to say. But there was nothing I could do really to
challenge them about ripping me off so blatantly. And surely they do this with
their customers across the board. I live in a highly populated area of a mega
city, so this demarc excuse was a flimsy scapegoat if ever there was one.

Never thought I'd cheer on the FCC. Time for the entire industry to catch up
now.

------
smush
Finally, some good news coming from the FCC. I especially like the lines about
(in so many words) 'you must be ready to plug in and turn on service for you
to actually be able to claim broadband is available in that spot' even if I do
cringe that the previous reporting was so, so bad that the above is looked at
as if moving from 240p to 1080p in one go.

